# Trout spitting hooks-Help



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

It seems everytime I hook a big trout, it spits the hook. I lost one this morning again and wondered if it is my technique. Any advice please? I typically fish with DOA, Gulps, Corks w/circle hooks. Thanks.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Treble hooks help increase the catch ratio. 
Really though, they have paper-thin mouths. Back off the drag a bit and go with a J hook.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

x2 with what Joe said


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Good advice above, also, keep your tip down closer to the water when trying to net the fish!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I have caught hundreds of trout with DOA and gulp. You mention circle hooks, but DOA shrimp have built-in J hooks. (Which I prefer) I think you may be setting the hook too early. One thing about those lures, esp. DOA is that it feels and tastes realistic to the fish. Once your cork goes down see if can wait 1/2 second longer to set the hook. It will fully in the mouth and throat by then. Then never give an inch, keep the rod tip up and practice good netting. good luck!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

cast net em john!!! haha


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Keep rod tip low and don't let them come to the surface and shale there big ol heads.


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

STOP setting the hook with circle hooks. When you feel the weight or movement just start reeling without any hook setting motion. I have never had a problem with them escaping a circle hook hook-up.


----------



## TheonlyMariner (Feb 10, 2008)

*Not to open a can of worms but trebles an trout are a no-no, jus sayin'
*
*
*
*68B-37.006 Gear Specifications and Prohibited Gear; Bycatch Allowance.*
(1) The harvest of any spotted seatrout, within or without the waters of the state, by or with the use of any multiple hook in conjunction with live or dead natural bait is prohibited. Snagging (snatch hooking) of spotted seatrout in or from state waters is prohibited.
(2) The harvest or attempted harvest of any spotted seatrout by or with the use of any gear other than a cast net or hook and line gear is prohibited.
(3) The simultaneous possession aboard a vessel of any gill net or entangling net together with any spotted seatrout is prohibited.
_Specific Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. History–New 11-1-89, Amended 1-1-96, Formerly 46-37.006._


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

TheonlyMariner said:


> *Not to open a can of worms but trebles an trout are a no-no, jus sayin'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But ONLY with NATURAL baits (IE Live or Dead finger Mullet, Shrimp, Etc)...Lures are not considered natural...neither is GULP...Just sayin...


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

That is one stupid rule. We need to take this state back from the idiots setting the rules for fishing.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

The treble rule is an attempt to allow the release of an undersized fish with less damage...


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

just ban all hooks and all the fish will live forever!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

Johnms said:


> just ban all hooks and all the fish will live forever!


 and close the season indefinitely on red snapper, there is not enough of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

It amazes me that a trout can come under my mirror lure and nail it so it goes flying in the air and not get hooked by the three treble hooks.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

That's trout fishing. I use the 7M Mirrolure most of the time witch has 3 treble hooks and lose lots of big trout. Trout have thin mouths and when that big trout makes a run things get exciting. Keep a tight line on the fish and loosen the drag some when you know it's a big fish (especially with braid line).


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

whyworry said:


> STOP setting the hook with circle hooks. When you feel the weight or movement just start reeling without any hook setting motion. I have never had a problem with them escaping a circle hook hook-up.


Um, I don't see anything in John's original post saying he is setting the hook with circles... He's seems to be frustrated that they seem to spit the hook regardless of ANY tackle he's using.


John,

Yeah, I don't know how many times I've had em do that to me. I used to loose fish after fish till I figured out the right balance of loose drag and flexibility in the rod. Though I still loose them sometimes. I usually set the drag loose enough that it will pull out one click per twitch when I'm working hard plastic baits.

Also the rod I've been using to target trout recently has an EXTREMELY soft tip that soaks up those head shakes but still has enough backbone to deal with slot reds when I hook one.

Last thing I prefer to do is take my time fighting them. Really light drag helps force you to slow down and not horse them in. Let em get all their craziness out farther from you. There'll be more belly in the line to soak up the force instead of it all going to their mouths.

Good luck man,
Alex


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> Um, I don't see anything in John's original post saying he is setting the hook with circles... He's seems to be frustrated that they seem to spit the hook regardless of ANY tackle he's using.
> 
> 
> John,
> ...


 
Thanks for the info. I am definately trying to muscle them. I need to back off the drag and slow down.


----------

